# A special surprise



## JustAGirlAndHerRats (Nov 12, 2015)

My mom surprised me today. She brought home two 6 week old puppies! They're little hotdogs lol The boar is named Sam and the chocolate is named Rex. This is them c:


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

CUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTE! Congrats on ur new cuties!


----------



## cookiebear<3 (Aug 2, 2013)

I seriously can't deal with dog wrinkles, they are too cute! Both dachshunds?


----------



## Zoreo (Jan 19, 2016)

Aww! They're so cute! Congratulations! ;D


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

They do sorta look like dachshunds


----------



## Voodoo (Jan 29, 2016)

Adorable, love weiner dogs.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

They are adorable!! 

You may want to look into littermate syndrome. A google search will bring up lots of articles
http://thebark.com/content/dont-take-two-littermates

Raising multiple puppies together can cause some pretty serious issues. There are some things you can do to help and manage it. 
It is something you may want to look into and try to manage IMO.


----------

